# Morning glory tea



## SuBlimE420 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey i need some help on making morning glory tea, i have about 700seeds atm... a recipe or any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 5, 2008)

there's nothing in the world that can make MG seeds palatable... i just grinded mine and took them with lemonade.


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I made a smoothie, you are in for a hard trip that can last 24 hours plus, have fun!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

seeds in general taste shitty. HBW seeds are horrible tasting! MG is the same. 
the more sugar, fruits, and flavors you add the better


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

So it sounds like you guys have all tryed MG. I was gonna start a new thread about it just now, then I saw this. Not try to highjack, but I wanted to ask all your opinions. Any suggestions, on what brand or type of seeds you've found to work best? Is it worth the effort? How much, or how many would you reccomend. If its gonna taste bad, I wanna make sure that I trip from it!!! Any warnings? I love shrooms, but I havn't tryed acid yet, how do MG compare?


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 6, 2008)

I got my seeds at walmart: Morning glory, Heavenly blue I ate around 500 or so, the trip is very intense and lasts a long time. Put them in a blender and grind them up with fruit.


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 6, 2008)

once you get over the nausea its a pretty cool trip. got mine from walmart also. i took 200 cause i never tried em before and i wished i had taken more.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just picked the seeds out of the berrys on a bears shit.... I ate them and tripped balls for a whole week.. It was a magic carpet ride ,, whoa ....


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok so walmart, heavanly blue. Thanks guys, now any warnings? One of you said 500 was intense, the other said 200 wasn't enough, should I say like 350-400, I'm 6'4" 225lbs, or should I just go balls out and take 500?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

Any good descriptions of the trip, or comparison to taking shrooms?


----------



## cream8 (Oct 6, 2008)

its a whole other trip/ may i ask where you got the seeds? i know that all suppliers actually put a layer of poison on the seeds if you buy them from a shop. hopefully you got yours from a live morning glory and your seeds arent tainted. ive found if you grind them real well in a braun coffee grinder it makes it a little faster for onset. these seeds do have an emetic quality to them so dont be surprised if you barf alot. in some cultures this purge is a healty thing that rids the body of bad spirits and energy. good luck. let us know how it works out


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Oct 6, 2008)

Its awesome, i did my first time with NUFF seeds of morning glory and Baby hawaiian woodrose, which i like 10x more, and i did it in grade 10 in class, 3rd period, until 1st the next day i was either seeing wierd shit or just vibin the whole time, it was grimey.


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 6, 2008)

cream8 said:


> i know that all suppliers actually put a layer of poison on the seeds if you buy them from a shop.


not all seeds are treated. yes some are. the ones i bought from walmart weren't treated w/ poison. US law requires that the package clearly states if they had been treated. if you're in the US and it doesn't say it on the package then they should be safe. and in my opinion (based on my limited experience) it was much closer to an acid trip than a shrooms trip, probably due to LSA as the active chemical.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats what i've heard about the lsa, i've just havn't done acid yet, so it should be a new experiance then. Thats good to know about the poison, I had read that before. Everything that i've read has suggested soaking them in hot watter for about an hour, and then washing them off before grinding them up. I'll make sure to look for the poison label though!


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds good about the soaking. 

but how fucked up is that really? they take a relatively harmless seed that makes you feel great (minus the nausea) and they purposefully try to poison the user. that is some seriously fucked up method of deterrent IMO. US drug laws suck. i wonder if you could sue the government if you ingest poisoned seeds...you guys think so?


----------

